# Revert a video mode change?



## Toolforger (Dec 27, 2020)

I am using sc(4) ("syscons"), and can successfully switch video modes using `vidcontrol MODE_xxx`.
I know that not all modes listed will work; e.g. the video card may support a mode but the VGA monitor may not, and Bad Things can happen (blank screen, some really old CRTs may even be destroyed though that's unlikely to be an issue today).

I am writing installation instructions for an appliance that needs more than the usual 80x25 default, but if things go wrong I need to tell people how to revert.
I can imagine multiple ways to do that, up to and including a hard reset before making the mode selection permanent, but I hope to find something that simply reverts to the old mode if the user decides not to keep the new one.


----------

